# Not bottle related but...



## swizzle (Jul 13, 2011)

... I was hoping it'd still be alright to post it here. This is a jug I dug yesterday. The handle is busted off of it and I was hoping to get some guidance on how to repair it. I apologize if this is in the wrong category. I just don't want to rub anyone the wrong way. Well anyway here's the pics.






















 Please don't ban me for misplacing my jug. I'll try my best to conform to the rules next time. My sincerest apologies. Swiz [8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 13, 2011)

NOTHING BUT BOTTLES ON THIS FORUM! YOU SHALL BE SENTENCED TO DEATH BY WOLVES! Well, to be honest, they are wolf/dog hybrids... [8|]

 By the way, that is an amazing, beautiful piece of stoneware you have there! I can only dream of digging something like that. I don't know how you'd restore it, but best of luck.


----------



## pikewaynepabottles (Jul 13, 2011)

The guy I use to repair items for my collection for last 18 years or so is Robert Laden email rsl@hvc.rr.com Phone 845-754-8530 . He has repaired chips and replaced handles & ears for me and done a great job . Ed


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2011)

Swiz...two questions. 

 Question one:

 Why all the scraping and bowing? []Where else would you put a repair question but here? Doesn't say a thing about bottles only. This is right where I'd post it.

 Question two.
 You're kidding me,...right?....You *dug *that??!! Awesome,...way to go! Great looking jug! Okay,...guess I had more questions, Wasn't one of your pals a stoneware repair guy? and also, didn't you show a similar shard with that makers stamp awhile back? Good job,....That jug is cool as all get out. 

 P.S. Just went back and looked,...it does say "bottles" but not "only"[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2011)

That is beautiful!  I love it!  Good digging, Swiz!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice and a worthy candidate for repair in my opinion!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanx everyone. Joe I was being cautious not to step on Officer Wolfdogs toes. He seems to be sensitive to certain post in this section. 

 Question 2: Yup I dug it for sure and I most like have posted a few crock shards. My digging partner is a crock repair guy and he's suppose to be showing me a bit this winter. The other 3 seasons are for digging. Anyway he told me that he tried his own methods first before deciding to learn how to do repairs and it helped him immensely. It gives you a unique point of view on how repairs should be done before seeing other methods. That's basically what I want to do is to learn the way he has. He does some amazing work too. I figure if I'm gonna be digging up hundreds of shards I may as well spend my winters putting puzzles back together to pass the time. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2011)

> Thanx everyone. Joe I was being cautious not to step on Officer Wolfdogs toes. He seems to be sensitive to certain post in this section.


 
 LoL...Just experienced something similar down in Gunth's post....[sm=lol.gif]  I personally don't have time for an attitude looking for a place to happen. I don't get it...


----------



## swizzle (Jul 14, 2011)

[8|]      []      [][][][][][][][][8D]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

So seriously, bondo aside where can I get repair info. I've checked a few sites online but I haven't had any luck. I also have another crock that I dug that I'll be restoring. I'll post pics of that later. I need to rebuild the missing pieces on the back. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's the pics of the crock I want to restore. Swiz












 Missing a few puzzle pieces but I think I can rebuild it by using another part of the crock as a mold. Swiz


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Thanx everyone. Joe I was being cautious not to step on Officer Wolfdogs toes. He seems to be sensitive to certain post in this section.
> 
> Question 2: Yup I dug it for sure and I most like have posted a few crock shards. My digging partner is a crock repair guy and he's suppose to be showing me a bit this winter. The other 3 seasons are for digging. Anyway he told me that he tried his own methods first before deciding to learn how to do repairs and it helped him immensely. It gives you a unique point of view on how repairs should be done before seeing other methods. That's basically what I want to do is to learn the way he has. He does some amazing work too. I figure if I'm gonna be digging up hundreds of shards I may as well spend my winters putting puzzles back together to pass the time. Swiz


 No need to worry Swizzzz, Wolfdog rejoined as WolfOwner now and will be policing from a new vantage point apparently....LOL, what goof[8D]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

[][][] Are you serious!! [][][]


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> [][][] Are you serious!! [][][]


 What fun this guy is....this place never ceases to amaze me....LOL[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wolfowner
> 
> 
> you need to worry about yourself instead of what i do.


   Oh you mean like the way you tarnished Earl's image with your bs line about his cleaning methods not working, he was very well respected and liked and you walked all over his memory, like I said before it must be the water up there for someone to trash such a wonderful person....[8|]


----------



## epackage (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell you what Wolfowner, no more breaking your chops from my end, I tend to let the little things get to me and I continue to break chops relentlessly and I want to apologize for it.

 I also think you could learn to lighten up a little as well, because it doesn't really matter if the item that needs repairing or cleaning is a bottle or not, people here find all kinds of things in their hunts for bottles and it's not really a big issue in most peoples minds.

 I have extended an olive branch the best way I know how and I hope you accept it and we can go about the business of enjoying the site, most members will tell you I can be abrasive that's just my way, but I have a big heart and only wish to learn more about bottles and hopefully we can put all the BS behind us.....Jim[]


----------



## VTdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahh J&E Norton pottery!  I love this pottery, it's on the top of my wish list of old items I want to have.  I would love to find even something I can peace back together, but I only find the smallest peaces. Good find my man, I'd keep digging at that spot for sure.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

Both of these piece came out of an area of 1890/1920's trash. Its nice to find an old throw now and then. Swiz


----------

